# Carboard body kits



## SeSoonSe-R (Oct 8, 2002)

Hey does anyone have pics of any cars with carboard body kist and sh**. I want to play a trickon someone,plus there funny ass hell to look at


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Cardboard?


----------



## SeSoonSe-R (Oct 8, 2002)

Yea someone posted some pics a couple weeks ago with some cars with carboard body kits and wings. They were mad funny.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

theres a sentra flowin' around with a wooden body kit....


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

make one yourself and take pics of it, carboard is good to make concepts of your vehciel with!

-Nick


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)




----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*LOL*

 thats terrible^^^


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

ROFLMMFAO!!!!!!!!!! oh my god.. its like 4 in the morning hereand im gonna wake up my roomates because of you guys.. this is the funniest damn thing i have ever seen!!!!! LOL.. i cant stop laughing.. Travis


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

funny sso funny


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHAHA ROFLMAO!!!!!!!

I don't think I have seen anything funnier than that.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that not cardboard either.. it wood .


----------

